# Salida S/PDIF del Led TV al Home



## Gringaso (Ago 7, 2013)

Hola, estoy analizando comprar un Tv Led, y también deseo comprar un decodificador como el del siguiente enlace para tener 5.1 en un home con entradas RCA:
http://www.preciolandia.com/ar/decodificador-de-audio-digital-hd-audio-7aprs0-a.html

A mi lo que me interesa mucho ver películas en HD desde un dispositivo USB, y si la película posee una pista de sonido 5.1 deseo poder aprobechar eso y escucharlas en 5.1 (Discreto), para eso piensu usar la salida S/PDIF del tele (Optica o coaxial) y conectarla a el decodificador de el linck de arriba. 

Mi pregunta es: El audio de una película reproducida desde el USB, se trasmite por la salida de audio digital del tele? y de ser así, en caso de ser 5.1, conserva dicha característica?.

Estaba viendo para comprarme el TV BGH Smart TV BLE4213RT, descargué el manual de usuario y la información que da al respecto es muy escueta, dice que si la señal recibida desde el HDMI es multicanal se trasmite por la salida coaxial de manera multicanal, pero solo eso!, no aclara nada desde otras fuentes de video como el USB (que es lo que a mi más me interesa!).

Espero alguién sepa o alla probado y me pueda desir si se trasmite o no, tampoco se si será una regla general para todos los TV o despendiendo de la marca o modelos tienen distintas características.

_Muchas Gracias!_


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Ago 7, 2013)

Que tal gringaso,  mira si piensas reproducir archivos avi, o xvid desde la pantalla no te va a leer todos los formatos, es mas no va aceptar formatos mayores a 700MB, bueno espero que en las nuevas Tvs no sea asi, por que en mi sony no lo acepta, lo hago desde mi DVD.... Y encuanto a la transmision de señal de audio creo que si lo hace, por s/pdif...


----------



## Gringaso (Ago 7, 2013)

TiTaNB009 dijo:


> Que tal gringaso,  mira si piensas reproducir archivos avi, o xvid desde la pantalla no te va a leer todos los formatos, es mas no va aceptar formatos mayores a 700MB, bueno espero que en las nuevas Tvs no sea asi, por que en mi sony no lo acepta, lo hago desde mi DVD.... Y encuanto a la transmision de señal de audio creo que si lo hace, por s/pdif...



Si, es una TV nueva, supuestamente soporta archivos de hasta 1080p y reproduce archivos mkv, no se si tendrá una limitación como tu Sony en tamaño del archivo, de todos modos es probable que lo pruebe en el local para ver si lo reproduce, eso es mas fácil de verificar antes de comprar, en cambio lo de la salida S/PDIF no lo puedo verificar tan fásil, y tengo miedo de inclinarme un un determinado modelo y alomejor ese no lo hace pero hay otro modelo que sí!, es todo un tema... y en internet no hay mucha info. se ve que nadie se preocupa por tener sonido 5.1, jeje.

Muchas Gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## capitanp (Ago 7, 2013)

La verdad que es muy buena tu duda, no se si sabias que se puede codificar 5.1 en solo dos canales (L y R), yo supongo que no es gran cosa ya que la salida optica debe tomar la señal digital y procesarla por separado para que salga por los parlantes del TV y las salidas rca
Lleva una película en 5.1 que de seguro donde estee el Tv tendrán conectado algún home.
En mi caso no uso los reproductores  compactos de video ya que me parecen que se necesita mas cpu para prossesar esos archivos de video, tengo un media center al lado del TV


----------



## Gringaso (Ago 7, 2013)

capitanp dijo:


> La verdad que es muy buena tu duda, no se si sabias que se puede codificar 5.1 en solo dos canales (L y R), yo supongo que no es gran cosa ya que la salida optica debe tomar la señal digital y procesarla por separado para que salga por los parlantes del TV y las salidas rca
> Lleva una película en 5.1 que de seguro donde estee el Tv tendrán conectado algún home.
> En mi caso no uso los reproductores  compactos de video ya que me parecen que se necesita mas cpu para prossesar esos archivos de video, tengo un media center al lado del TV



Hola amigo, gracias por tu interés en este tema, Mira..., yo he mirado películas en HD reproducidas desde un pen drive en un LCD BGH fellnology y me sorpredio, lo bien que se veía, nunca se corto la imagen ni nada que indicara que le faltaba micro al tele para reproducir el archivo, la película estaba en HD y no en Full HD ya que dicho televisor era de 32" y no soportaba Full HD, por eso quiero poder aprobechar dicha capasidad al máximo.
Si, el 5.1 se puede codificar en estéreo en Dolby Surround, de hecho estoy trabajando en la fabricación de una versión mejorada de el decodificador Dolby Pro Logic II para anexar al home en caso de tener una fuente de audio estéreo, pero si esta en 5.1 de fábrica, siempre es mejor por que la codificación Surround en estéreo porque nunca va a superar a un 5.1 discreto y quiero poder aprobecharlo.

Ya veré si en la casa de electrodomésticos me dan bolilla de probar el audio de la salida S/PDIF, debería llevar uno de esos videos que andan en la web que son para testear cada canal del 5.1, igual estoy en una localidad pequeña en el interio de Cba y no son comunes por aca los home theater de gama media-alta como los Sony muteki como para hacer la prueba.

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2013)

Gringaso dijo:


> A mi lo que me interesa mucho ver películas en HD desde un dispositivo USB, y si la película posee una pista de sonido 5.1 deseo poder aprobechar eso y escucharlas en 5.1 (Discreto),* para eso piensu usar la salida S/PDIF del tele (Optica o coaxial) y conectarla a el decodificador de el linck de arriba. *


Lo que pensás hacer no funciona por que S/PDIF solo soporta transmisión de sonido estéreo, así que si ponés ese conversor que has linkeado, con suerte vas a poder usar solo dos canales. Si querés decodificar y usar 5.1 vas a necesitar un "media player" con capacidad para decodificar y reproducir los 6 canales o bien, usar el ARC del HDMI si es que el TV tiene esa capacidad y si es que HT se banca una conexión HDMI de entrada de audio.

Eso de que el multicanal pasa del HDMI al "coaxial" me suena a verdura no estándard y de dificil soporte...


----------



## capitanp (Ago 8, 2013)

Otro uso común del protocolo S/PDIF es la transmisión de audio digital comprimido según lo definido por el estándar IEC 61937. Este modo se utiliza para conectar la salida de un reproductor de DVD con un dispositivo de cine en casa que soporte el sistema Dolby Digital o bien el sistema DTS de sonido envolvente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2013)

Seee....se puede transmitir multicanal comprimido, el tema es que el audio de la pelicula debe estar con la compresión que soporta el deco ese del link, por que si no vas a tener que recodificarla. A mi juicio, antes de gastar el dinero en ese deco es preferible juntar unos pesos mas y comprar un media player como *estos*, que te reproducen audio y video, se enlazan en red con las PC (con y sin cables), tiene control remoto y toda la bola, y no dependen de las "habilidades" del TV.


----------



## Gringaso (Ago 10, 2013)

capitanp dijo:


> Otro uso común del protocolo S/PDIF es la transmisión de audio digital comprimido según lo definido por el estándar IEC 61937. Este modo se utiliza para conectar la salida de un reproductor de DVD con un dispositivo de cine en casa que soporte el sistema Dolby Digital o bien el sistema DTS de sonido envolvente



Exacto, esa es mi intensión, en PCM ya se que no soporta mas de 2 canales, pero en AC3 o DTS soporta hasta 7.1.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Seee....se puede transmitir multicanal comprimido, el tema es que el audio de la pelicula debe estar con la compresión que soporta el deco ese del link, por que si no vas a tener que recodificarla. A mi juicio, antes de gastar el dinero en ese deco es preferible juntar unos pesos mas y comprar un media player como *estos*, que te reproducen audio y video, se enlazan en red con las PC (con y sin cables), tiene control remoto y toda la bola, y no dependen de las "habilidades" del TV.



Ese Decodificador soporta AC3 y DTS, y ese formato es lo más común en peliculas con audio multicanal comprimido en MKV, algunas vienen con AAC, ese sería el caso no soportado, pero de todas las peliculas que tengo... casi un 90% estan en AC3 5.1.

Por lo que pude ver ninguno de los Media Player de la pagina que pusiste tiene salida de audio 5.1 (Analígica), osea: no poseen decodificador de audio, solo tienen audio 5.1 a través de la salida S/PDIF (Coaxial o óptico) o la HDMI, osea. estas en la misma que usar un tele, si queres audio 5.1  con esos media player nesesitas un deco que te pueda decodificar el audio 5.1 de AC3 o DTS (desde el coaxial o ópico) o un home theater que lo haga todo (Decodificar y aplificar), a mi entendert el media player es un gasto extra y no algo que me sirva para esquivar el uso del decodificador por que de todod modos lo voy a necesitar.


----------



## Gringaso (Ago 10, 2013)

A mi hay algo que me llama mucho la atención de todo esto, ya desde hace bastante tiempo atras...; que  a pesar de hacer unos 15 años que se empezo a popularizar el audio 5.1 en películas, es todavía hoy en día muy difícil y engorroso llegar a poder disprutarlo, que el codec, que conectores, formatos, conecciones, funcionamiento de los dispositivos, campatibilidad, etc, y esto sumado a la escueta información que dan los fabricantes en sus manuales de usuario, parece un circulo vicioso....
Es más.. creo que a penas aparecio el 5.1 era todo mucho más simple que ahora, por que cualquier reproductor tenía 6 salidas RCA de audio analógico, una para cada canal, y a pesar de tener que tener muchos cables era lo más simple y trasparente para el usuario, cada salida a cada entrada de el apli y de ahi a cada parlante y listo.
Hoy en día parece que lo mas fásil es olvidarse el 5.1 y usar audio estéreo con un decodificador Dolby Pro logic, pero para ello debemos ponernos a editar el audio 5.1 para convertirlo en estéreo que sea compatible con Dolby Surround, una gran pérdida de tiempo, un desperdicio... o jugarcela, comprar todo, probar y cruzar los dedos para que todo funcione como uno espera.

haa, por cierto, llame a atención al cliente de BGH, me dieron un mail para que envie la consulta, lo hice y me contestaron cualquier cosa.... osea.. no tienen ni la mas minima idea, ni siquiera ellos!!!.


----------



## Gringaso (Feb 14, 2014)

Hola, despues de mucho tiempo de investigar me encontre que este es un problema muy recurrente en aquellos que gastan una fortuna en comprar un home theater y a la hora de disfrutar una peli en 5.1 se encuentran con la noticia de que por problemas de conectores, compatibilidades, etc. solo pueden tener sonido estéreo, casi una tomada de pelo.
Así que me he resiganado y voy a fabricar un decodificador Surround a partir de estéreo Dolby Surround para poder emular el 5.1, desgraciadamente no queda otra!!!.


----------

